# Div Container Hintergrund mit CSS erscheint nicht, warum?



## Corvi (5. November 2011)

Hallo, 

ich habe folgende Struktur:
  div container1 = oberer rand
  div container2 = inhaltstext
  div container 3 = unterer rand


  1 und 3 sollen folglich in CSS ein Hintergrundbild bekommen. Ich habe das so gemacht
  #container_id{ background: url('../images/obererrand.gif') no-repeat; position: relative; width: 852px; margin: 0 auto;}


  und beim 3. container mit untererrand.gif. Der restliche CSS Code ist halt,  dass der Kram unter dem Banner-Bereich mittig und mit einer Breite von  852px erscheint, was auch alles funktioniert.


Problem: Beim oberen Container erscheint das Hintergrundbild  nur, wenn irgendwas im Div Container drin ist (und wenn es nur ein Punkt  ist).
Problem: Beim unteren Container erscheint gar kein Hintergrundbild, auch mit Text-Inhalt im Container, welcher dann zwar erscheint, aber das  Hintergrundbild immer noch nicht. Der Dateipfad ist definitiv korrekt.
Was habe ich falsch gemacht?


----------



## Corvi (5. November 2011)

hab es jetzt. war doch simpler als erwartet.

das problem war, das man auch eine höhe mitgeben muss.


----------

